# New Venture



## 1hand (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty excited today, for I received the paper work for the new business I've started. Been working on this for over a year now. It was the real reason I bought the machine tools. Since I lost my arm 3 yrs ago, trying to find prosthetic devices that function for the working person was tough. So I thought I'd start a LLC business that would provide custom made devices that would help get people back to work after such life changing event.
So spending the last year learning the In's and outs of machining I made a few self serving devices. I want to thank all of you who have helped me get one step closer to my dream.
Midwest Prosthetic Custom Assistive Devices


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the ratchet holder!

Best of luck with the new endevor.


----------



## Mo deller (Jan 20, 2010)

Best wishes and good luck with the new venture.

Peter.


----------



## 1hand (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Matt


----------



## bentprop (Jan 20, 2010)

Great stuff,Matt.I presume the fittings work on a quick release type system.If this hasn't been done before,you need to get a patent in quick smart.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 20, 2010)

Good luck to you Mat!!! If you have any questions just ask ;D


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 20, 2010)

Matt,

This is one of the most uplifting posts I have ever read on here.

I know something of how you feel, I have had very limited use of my right arm for a few years now, but nowhere near as disabling as yours must be.

To actually use your disability as a model for a new enterprise is really astonishing, and I am full of admiration for you and your efforts to put it all behind you and not let a thing like your problem hold you back.

Keep up the good work, and as other people have said, if you need help with anything, just ask. Thm:


Blogs


----------



## SAM in LA (Jan 20, 2010)

Matt,

Fantastic.

You are a good example of what America is all about.

Getting out there and solving problems.

Not waiting for someone else to do it.

Best of luck.

Sam


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 20, 2010)

Matt, I really admire a person that moves forward and doesn't let life hold them back. My best wishes for your venture.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 20, 2010)

All the best to you Matt. Truly a worthwhile venture if there ever was one !!!

Bill


----------



## Maryak (Jan 20, 2010)

Matt,

With such an inventive mind, who needs 2 hands, just brilliant and I hope you get the rewards you deserve.  :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 1hand (Jan 20, 2010)

Steve, Peter, Bentprop, Powder keg, Blogs, SAM,BOb, Deere guy, And Bill:

Its hard to describe how your guy's words of encouragement has me so happy that your all behind me on this.
For all of that have been helping me out so far, Thanks a million!! It is you guys alone that have got me to this point, And for those of you that have offered your expertise and resource's to me, I may come a knocking soon. I'm not afraid to ask for help, for it is that, that has got me here.

Matt


----------



## shred (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cool. Let me know if you have any patent questions-- I'm not an attorney, but deal with patents (mostly US patents, but some international) on a daily basis.


----------



## 1hand (Jan 20, 2010)

I have removed some stuff from here because I've mentioned prosthetic and patent injunction, and we all know how Google works.  As for all you main streamers here I trust with me deepest thoughts :big:, But til its "legal" I don't need it to be taken. So again, thanks for all the support and help "present/future". Just wanted to let ya know what I'd been up to. 

Matt


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 20, 2010)

Congratulations, and the best of luck with your venture. :bow:

You've got what it takes, so go for it. 8)

-MB


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 21, 2010)

Great, Matt! Some folks let life work against them, some make it work _for_ them.
You're on the top end of the scale. 
Best of luck on your ventures!

Dean


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 21, 2010)

My hats off to you Matt. Good luck on you endevor.

 Ron


----------



## 1hand (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm to the point of poop, or get off the pot. The proto type is done and works like a dream. Started a patent search on Friday, does $250 sound fair for this service? Includes copy's of all "ART". 

Found a place that will prepare the Utility patent app. and all drawings, submit to the USPO with their fees, in a 3 week time frame for $4500. Is this fair also?

Matt


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 21, 2010)

Matt, What you are doing is great. I missed your post with your prototypes but think anybody in a situation like yours who gets up and gets out there with the intention of improving amputees quality of life is a hero. And after all. Who better to figure out what an amputee needs than one living that life?

Bravo Matt. Bravo!


----------



## Bernd (Feb 21, 2010)

Matt,

What you have done is great. More power to people like you.

Unfortunately it is not cheap to get a proper patent or that it will guarantee that your idea won't get ripped off. All a person has to do is make one minor change and put it on the market. Check out the story of the guy that invented the intermittent wind shield wiper. He died a poor man trying to defend his patent. I'm not trying to discourage you from the work you have done. Just be very cautious.

If this is say the Mark I version have the Mark II version ready to go the first time you see that somebody else has copied your design. Also remember with the world wide net there might be some people who don't care about patents.

Good luck in your endeavor. I wish you all the luck.

Bernd


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 21, 2010)

Matt,

I wish you the best of luck.

Follow the dream. Don't give up.

I can't say much about the costs...I have 3 patents but they're through the company I work for. (I get $80 and a dinner!! Woo hoo!..funny story too...I work for a company whose business it is is to help separate people from their cash...my patents are all about stopping cash flow. ;D)

The only advice I can give is to give out as little information as possible until you know you're protected. It's not just copy cats...you can also get people who think they are co-inventors just because you mentioned it to them and they feel they contributed something.


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 21, 2010)

An old guy I knew years ago held 4 or 5 patents. He once told me keep all that shi.. er 'stuff' to yourself until you have that piece of paper from the USTPO.

I'm going to launch a new business once I get settled in. I'm keeping everything to myself until it's time to go live.


----------



## shred (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got 15 or so patents, all paid for by somebody else and sit on the patent committee that decides what's worth patenting and what's not for the Globo-Major-Mega-Corp I currently work for. There we assume patents cost about $25K each, between prep and legal fees, patent fees, office-actions, maintenance fees and so on. As a "small entity", you can get a discount on some of the USPTO fees, but probably not the bulk legal services discount we get.

Have you looked at Provisional Patents? You get a year to try and sell the invention before you have to throw down the $ for a full utility patent (stay far, far away from the companies that will try and file a 'design' patent for you-- 99.9% of those are just expensive pieces of paper.

FWIW, in the US you get a year from public disclosure of an invention until you lose the right to patent your idea. In other parts of the world, as soon as you publish the invention, you lose the right to patent it. Generally that means the key details, not the basic idea.

Another axiom is "a million dollar idea isn't worth patenting"-- if somebody does decide to infringe, it'll cost you more than that to defend. But, in many industries the existence of a valid patent can be a means to generate good licensing fees.

But, as I understand it, your patent isn't in a terribly heavily-trafficed area (computers, biotech, etc), and you probably know all the currently available prior art, so you probably have a good idea what the value may be. In that case, I'd say to go for it. Spend a lot of time carefully reading over the patent documents before you submit as the attorneys are almost certain not to be an expert and can leave important things out or otherwise paint you into a corner. Do some of your own prior art research as well-- Google patents is great and once you learn the USPTO search system, it's very powerful.


----------



## Bernd (Feb 21, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> An old guy I knew years ago held 4 or 5 patents. He once told me keep all that shi.. er 'stuff' to yourself until you have that piece of paper from the USTPO.



All well and good. Are you going to go after the guy in China who's going to crank them out faster than you will and at a much cheaper rate? Remember, some contries don't honor our patents.

Not trying to discourage anybody from patenting, but if you don't have the bucks and a good patent attorney to back you up your not going to win.

If anybody wants to do a bit of reading on patents on a guy who's been there, I've enclosed a link to Don Lancaster's web site.

Bernd


----------



## 1hand (Feb 21, 2010)

Well thanks for all the info. I'm going to throw $110 in a envelope along with the Provisional Patent application, and few pictures and a best description I can come up with, without spending the farm on a lawyer. 

This will give my a chance to meet with the possible consumer to see if there is enough interest to go and spend the big bucks.

I don't believe that the Provisional has to be done professionally perfect to insure my butt is covered, but gives me some sort of protection, for a reasonable price. Enough, so I can show people the product I hope?

Matt


----------



## New_Guy (Feb 22, 2010)

Matt first off i have been wanting to post this all day but up till now couldn't  i had seen your posts on here and you really do great work but i had no idea you had one arm  really i have no idea what i would do if i lost any extremity my hats off to you my friend you truly have the craftsman spirit Thm:

im sorry to i missed seeing what you have made earlier and i will be looking very intently if you chose to post pic's 

now just something to have a read check this out truly this is a great thread! once you start reading it you wont stop 

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...-issues/self-employment-different-way-170955/

truly you inspire all of us who can but do to get off our butts and do something :bow: keep up the good work mate Thm:


----------



## ieezitin (Feb 22, 2010)

Mat.



I know a little about how the system works or should work about patents. I shall illustrate a little here.

Patents are a luxury set up and ran by governments for large wealthy companies who have the money to financially protect there products. Just because you own a patent here in the US dont think your protected. . If its not covered in Japan and if you want coverage in Japan you have to file there so on for every nation, get the idea?

An example on how it really works. The music business and copyright. (Patent copyright same thing in essence) before computers and file sharing, music that was pirated was allowed and tolerated only because they had no real way to enforce there legal right of ownership. But now the internet is up and running and is administered and controlled by all the governments the record companies have easy access to get those bought politicians to enforce there copyright patents, which in law there correct!.

Enough of that!. What you need to do is sell the idea and get royalties on it. That takes away the hassle of patents and dealing with all pitfalls of production, quality control, pricing and any legal issues that may come up in the future. If your idea is marketable, practical and of great redeeming value it will be a better success in there hands than yours. Plus you will be compensated monthly just purely on your idea, giving you time to design another one.

Mat. I am associated with a patent attorney who is retained for life to the United States Government. He has been my personal friend for twenty years. If you so wish I could give you my home number and we could speak more about this, he is also heavily involved in health system. I am prepared to furnish you with his name and let you do your own research on him if then you want an introduction I would be happy to oblige.

Let me know. This could be your biggest start!. 


All the best.        Anthony.


----------



## New_Guy (Feb 22, 2010)

i have to agree with Anthony on this maybe approach a company who makes products on the same line to yours and see if they are interested in helping you out

i remembered what else i was going to post last night but forgot lol your thread reminded me of some allied POW's in the pacific during WW2 and how they scrounged up tools and started a prosthetic limb workshop/hospital they didnt have much they had a lathe and latter made there own small lathe in secret so if the Japanese ever felt the need to take there tools or move them they had the lathe to continue making things. sorry i cant find a link to the story but a google search may find it its well worth a read


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's a link to the prison camp lathe that New Guy is talking about. 
A great example of perseverance. 

http://machineshop.olin.edu/resources/documents/Prison Camp Lathe.pdf

Dean


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for that link Dean.
Fascinating stories.


----------



## Bernd (Feb 23, 2010)

Dean,

Guy Lautard has that letter published in his Bedside Reader #1. Truly a fascinating story.

Bernd


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 23, 2010)

That's where I first read the story, Bernd. My 15 year old copy is pretty dog eared by now, but the stuff inside is still good!

Dean


----------



## black85vette (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work Matt. Great use of the skills you have developed and sure to be appreciated by others who need something like this. Hope it very successful.  Thm:


----------



## rake60 (Mar 19, 2010)

That is better looking than any engine I have ever seen! :bow:

Beautiful work Matt.

Rick


----------



## 1hand (Mar 19, 2010)

B85V, and Rick

That is a great complement, Thank you very much.

And like I said before, You guys are why I'm here.

The best individuals I've ever met.

Matt


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 19, 2010)

Good job Matt. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Hopefully you'll get a full patent in the future, and get some marketing ideas that will help you reach the people that can benefit from your devise!

I wish you the Best of luck Matt. 

-MB


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 19, 2010)

Matt

That is a work of art and a thing of beauty. Truly!! Best of luck and success with this project.

A word of caution about running your own business. The guy you work for can be a real slave driver. :big:

Just one question. Is it available with an R8 spindle?  ;D


----------



## 1hand (Mar 19, 2010)

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> Just one question. Is it available with an R8 spindle? ;D



LOL........... Not yet, but has crossed my mind! ;D

Thanks for the encouragement guys!
Matt


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 20, 2010)

Excellent work, Matt. Both from your brain, and your machining skills.
Here's hoping for a receptive market and the best success with your venture.

Good luck! Great job!

Dean


----------



## 1hand (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Dean! Your spring winding tutorial made this wrist all come together in the end.

Thanks Matt


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 21, 2010)

A very nice piece of engineering there Matt, you've sure got your act together.

But please remember, not all people like pure engineering, hows about a bit of bling, and maybe a few rhinestones for the cowboys and ladies. Accidents and injuries happen in all walks of life. Catering for that side of the market just might increase sales a bit.

Bogs


----------



## websterz (Mar 21, 2010)

I nominate Matt for the next POTM. A little engine that looks nice on a shelf is okay, but this guy is making things that will change lives! 

Matt, my hat is off to you! :bow:


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 21, 2010)

websterz  said:
			
		

> I nominate Matt for the next POTM. A little engine that looks nice on a shelf is okay, but this guy is making things that will change lives!
> 
> Matt, my hat is off to you! :bow:



I second the motion. Matt's build will benifit many more than an engine will.

 th_wav

SAM


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 22, 2010)

Very best wishes Matt, hope all goes well with the venture.

Vic.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 22, 2010)

Matt,

I sincerely hope the rewards match the effort - Congratulations and Good Luck. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 23, 2010)

1hand  said:
			
		

> Thanks Dean! Your spring winding tutorial made this wrist all come together in the end.
> 
> Thanks Matt



That's nice to hear, and all, Matt, but... phooey. It's what's between your ears and your dedication to your idea that has brought this together, plain and simple. You've chosen a route that may improve the lives of your fellows. You are to be commended.

Again, best of luck!

Dean


----------



## New_Guy (Mar 23, 2010)

wow thats brilliant and congrats on the patent pending Thm:


----------



## 1hand (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I'm glad you all see things the same as I, with excited and try to make somethings better than they where before eyes!

Matt


----------



## rake60 (Mar 24, 2010)

For me it has been a real "Eye Opener" Matt.

No one can see the needs of such a mechanical device unless you need it.
I hope that Pat Pending becomes Patent positive very quickly.
You deserve that for your efforts!

Rick


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 2, 2011)

BRAVO!!!!!!!!!

Well done Matt!

BC1
Jim


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 2, 2011)

Very well done Matt. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

I remember back to about 3 years ago when you were a little unsure of getting into your venture.

If I remember correctly, at the time I said that you should "go for it", and I also said that "you have what it takes"!

Congratulations good buddy!

-MB


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

That sure looks good Matt.
Congratulations on the first phase of your venture and best wishes for the success of the next phase.
Gail in NM


----------



## wareagle (Feb 3, 2011)

Matt, congrats on the milestone! The patent pending in and of itself is a feat. 

Magnificent product! You have something to be truly proud of. There is no telling how many people's lives will be transformed by your vision and dedication.  :bow:

Best wishes and many more successes!


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful work Matt. There is no telling how many people this can and no doubt WILL help. I wish you every success is reaching those who can benefit from your work and dedication to this project.

Bill


----------



## Maryak (Feb 3, 2011)

Matt,

Bloody Brilliant. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 1hand (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys, Hopefully it won't take 3 more years to get my first engine done.

Its been truly a learning experience.

Matt


----------

